# Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test???



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought Audi Sport North America would be going to the Sebring Winter Test 22-25 January 2007? 
But at http://www.imsaracing.net/2007...s.pdf
There is an entry list for the Winter Test. The is only one entry in the P1 class and that is a LOLA. NO AUDIS???????????








Is Audi going to be there????????


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (lappies)*

There's a chance that they may still show(albeit a slim to none chance). But they're probably doing their own private test(just like in the pre-05 ALMS season, due to there being no Sebring test before '05). I wanted them to run, because I wanted to see if there were any major differences between the '06 and '07 cars.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (chernaudi)*

So is Audi going to be there? I also really wanted to see the new updates on the R10


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (lappies)*

Apperently not, seeing as how the Fernadez/Lowe's Lola Acura is the fastest at the test so far.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (chernaudi)*

That is a shame


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (chernaudi)*

So Audi isnt going to be there?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (lappies)*

Unless they show up tomorrow(which is very unlikely), no.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (chernaudi)*

So? Did Audi ever show up??????????????


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (lappies)*

In one word: no. The extended response: In December, Allan McNish turned consistant 1:45-1:46 laps, with a flyer in the high 1:43 range. And that was with the '06 car. Imagine what the '07 R10 will do.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (chernaudi)*

Audi was not there. They said they had a recent test and that the data was not fully processed in time for the winter test and therefore there was no reason to run, they are doing another test in the near future.
They did have several members in attendance eyeing the competition.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (.:RDriver)*

Any word on when Audi may show the '07 R10 to the public? At least before Sebring?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R10s not at ALMS Sebring Test??? (chernaudi)*

There is no plan or reason to do that before Sebring as far as I'm aware of. I'm sure the car will look exactly the same as last year (the R8 never went through any kind of major visual change), it will likely be small things that make the difference (like when they change the size of every bolt on the R8 chassis from one season to the next to save some weight and therefore required an entirely new set of tools to work on it as well).
It will be testing before the race though, so you might see spy shots somewhere at some point.


----------

